# halogen ovens



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

anyone got one of these?

got one recently and gotta say, it cooks chicken fantastically!

if you've got one, and some decent recipes, share and share alike


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

might look into getting one of these

will i be able just pop all my meat for next day meals along with potatoes and veg into the bowl?

how long does it usually take to cook the chicken?

do you recommend a make or model?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I have one, it's great. Though I am worried that when the bulb goes it'll be the end of its life as I don't know if they sell replacements. I got the biggest one from Ideal World when they had a sale on. The food comes out lovely, and I like the fact the bowl is clear so you can monitor your foods progress.


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I have one and love it plus you can buy replacement bulbs on amazon uk.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

AleisterCrowley said:


> I have one and love it plus you can buy replacement bulbs on amazon uk.


Link please!


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

rectus said:


> Link please!


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Replacement-Halogen-Andrew-James-Premium/dp/B007Y5JAV4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1377805608&sr=8-5&keywords=halogen+oven+spares


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

AleisterCrowley said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Replacement-Halogen-Andrew-James-Premium/dp/B007Y5JAV4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1377805608&sr=8-5&keywords=halogen+oven+spares


Ah damn, just as I thought "Not compatible with other brands". I've got a Cookshop one from JML.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I better get the wife to reply to this thread guys. I have no idea about those :whistling:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

rectus said:


> Ah damn, just as I thought "Not compatible with other brands". I've got a Cookshop one from JML.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HALOGEN-OVEN-COOKER-HEATING-ELEMENT-BULB-1200-1400W-6-/180603755977


----------



## bigbicep (Aug 27, 2013)

These t the best. Chicken breast cooks like a wonder within 15mins ahaa.. all I do is stick on some tandoori masala powder in it and some pepper.. ur good to go!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

They tend to dry out meat. Food always tastier in a proper oven


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Love ours, in fact we have two 

Jacket potatoes come out lovely in it!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

xpower said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HALOGEN-OVEN-COOKER-HEATING-ELEMENT-BULB-1200-1400W-6-/180603755977


Hero!



musio said:


> They tend to dry out meat. Food always tastier in a proper oven


Don't cook for it as long then.



Ragnar said:


> Love ours, in fact we have two
> 
> Jacket potatoes come out lovely in it!


The only thing I don't like in it are sausages, the skin goes weird.


----------

